# Day one ( bettas)



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Day three ( bettas)*

female is doing great in her breeder box and the male is cooking away at making his bubble nest ( again ) i accidently nudged my dresser its ontop and when the breeder box moved the nest was destroyed 
but on the other hand a new female has arrived and is staying in a 3gallon bowl ( for now) if i get the sprter soon ill put both the fems in the 10 gallon with the male so they can tease him XD
new pics soon!!!


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck as requested


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

so you are going to breed them after conditioning?

What kinds did you get, what colours?

I would start collecting containers and figure out your fry foods now :3


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

I know! if this works ill be okay until free swimming and then ill be in deep trouble lol.

yes conditioning to breed just for fun maybe ill pass you some for a trade if your intrested or if anyone is XD 

i know which foods im gunna get in like 2 or 3 weeks i should have them.

they're red with blueish scales they look so cool XD 
just your standered betta lol nothing fancy


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

you going to want some??
and any insiders tips for me 
i wanted a blue one and a green but i couldnt find green and blue looked pretty much dead the poor little buggers


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

okay so I'm on day two almost in a few hours lol 
male seems more intrested in what the female is doing in her breeder box than eating the food i gave him.

maybe he'll get hungry soon
also updates on pictures very soon!


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Bettas dont usually eat everyday. Also, if you want a better chance at breeding, have 3 females and a male.


Very pretty bettas though


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

lol i should go get some more then  
but then id put females out side and famle inside the breeder box? i dont think 3 fems can fit inside the box.


----------



## FasterShrimpo (Sep 12, 2009)

E-J said:


> Bettas dont usually eat everyday. Also, if you want a better chance at breeding, have 3 females and a male.
> 
> Very pretty bettas though


Betta's are pigs, well most of them. You should avoid feeding them one day a week too let their digestive track settle and relax. And I agree if you are going to breed them, you're going to have at least 2 females.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I feed mine twice a day. 

I am currently breeding. you should have stuff like microworms or vinegar eels. i can tell you how to jury rig a brine shrimp hatchery.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm feeding them small protions of flakes a two times a day one pellet each and one blood worm.

if any one has a culture they could take some out from for me to start my own for a trade or something that would be great. (nothing salt please)
and i have a brine shrimp hatchery lol no brine shrimp tho.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

there is a live foods list that is stickied, go post in there, someone may have some. you being in oshawa is too far for me. But I have all of the abvoe items.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes you can put the male in the breeder box until you get a divider. 

I have a plastic divider that you can have if you want. What size of tank is it?


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

But make sure when you use a divider to have a filter on each side. Get a sponge filter.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I usually only like to deal with one female at a time when breeding so I know exactly what I am dealing with when I have fry. Its nice to know who the true parents are.

I used a small sponger filter but I didn't turn this on until I had fry free swimming. (Didn't want to hinder the bubble nest) I also like to use some sort of live plant in the spawning tank as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

ive got a ten gallon, a divider would be great but i dont wanna bother you with comming down to oshawa lol 
i think ill try with one female tho cuz i'll get a pure strain of red and blue.
although if any wants the fry after they're free swimming ill give/ trade.
when should i be expecting a bubble nest?


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

We can bring it to you next time we go to Big Al's. Do you have any female guppies for trade? If not we can give it to you for free but we do need a female guppy so we were just wondering.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

yes of course! you can have the bluw adult red or yellow
or you can take two or three female juvy.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet!!

What colours are the juvies?


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

The tank divider is for a 10 gallon too so its good. Only used once.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

if you are breeding, you can order fry cups on aquabid. i'm not sure what they are called but they are the little cups bettas come in at most stores. good luck. do lots of research first. when the female is ready she will be plump and have breeding stripes on her sides. (not the same as stress lines)


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

ive found one with colour shes blue, yellow, and I think a spot of red the rest so far look blackish blue.

is there a pic you can get me with the lines? I never read about that when i was llooking up how to breed them.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Could we have 2 blue females? The one with yellow, blue and red and a blackish-blue one?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

this is my current breeding setup:


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

E-J said:


> Could we have 2 blue females? The one with yellow, blue and red and a blackish-blue one?


yea sure you can, i had to edit this cuz i miss read what you typed lol 
when can you pass by?


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Tomorrow?? Would that be okay?


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

yup just give me a call before you come over so i can have them ready for you before you get here.

if you dont remember my phone number pm me ill send you it


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

Day three and theres already a bubble nest!
i took you advice and feed them only twice a day.
ill update on photos when shes bigger and the nest is done!
oh i might also go out today and get a purple or royal blue betta female to mix in with the red guy.

still debating if i should name them...


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Alright cool, we'll call you when we're gonna come



killpoint2008 said:


> yup just give me a call before you come over so i can have them ready for you before you get here.
> 
> if you dont remember my phone number pm me ill send you it


----------

